# wééral ingebroken bij mij, nu bijna àlles kwijt..........



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

pfffffffff, een mens zou er zowaar moedeloos van worden. Ik ga eventjes naar huis om te douchen en tref er één grote chaos aan. Let wel, ik ben om 07.30 vertrokken thuis, en om 14h terug gekomen! Alles is dus weg, àl mijn horloges (op 3 die op kantoor lagen na), Burmeister versterker, elektrische apparaten en ga zo maar door......

Zo ligt dus het volledige huis erbij, en niemand die iets gezien of gehoord heeft natuurlijk.....








Dit blijft nog over van mijn (relatief omvangrijke) collectie uurwerken :








*DIEPE ZUCHT*


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Gatver, dat is vervelend. Sterkte met de verdere afwikkeling.


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Neem aan dat je aangifte hebt gedaan. Hoop dat de politie de dieven op de spoor komt.
Heb jij limited edition horloges. Melden bij gestolen forum gedeelte. Als iemand ze zien , melden we gelijk

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

ScreenKiller said:


> Neem aan dat je aangifte hebt gedaan. Hoop dat de politie de dieven op de spoor komt.
> Heb jij limited edition horloges. Melden bij gestolen forum gedeelte. Als iemand ze zien , melden we gelijk
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


 Ik moet eerst terug al mijn papieren etc terug opruimen, ik weet niet wélke certificaten weg zijn (of dat er überhaupt weg zijn?)...weg zijn oa een cuervo y sobrinos pirata, 1975 rolex president daydate, fortis, polpora aer duo, 2 vintage universals, 2 minerva's, een montblanc meisterstuck chrono en ga zo nog maar ff door......Kortom ongeveer 60 stuks zijn weg...Ja "nen goeie dag opt werk" bij de dievengilde.........


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Oei, dat is vervelend! Ik hoop dat je goed verzekerd bent...
Sterkte!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> Oei, dat is vervelend! Ik hoop dat je goed verzekerd bent...
> Sterkte!
> 
> Groeten,
> ...


 voor de dingen die je dierbaar zijn bestaat geen verzekering helaas.... Mijn "spullen" daarentegen die zijn idd (mag ik hopen) goed verzekerd...Tx!


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mijn maag draait er van om. Echt naar om te horen.
De buren moeten echt wel wat gezien hebben.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

om-4 said:


> Mijn maag draait er van om. Echt naar om te horen.
> De buren moeten echt wel wat gezien hebben.


nja, ik ben Belg, de huizen liggen hier vrij ver uit elkaar en het is hier erg rustig... Hier in de grensstreek met NL en DE vlakbij kijken we nergens meer van op.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> nja, ik ben Belg, de huizen liggen hier vrij ver uit elkaar en het is hier erg rustig... Hier in de grensstreek met NL en DE vlakbij kijken we nergens meer van op.


Ow ja, dit zou ik nog vergeten, het is al TWEEDE keer op 2.5 jaar dat dit gebeurt....


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Oef,..... ik leef met je mee,... Ik vind het nog steeds niet te begrijpen dat mensen dit kunnen doen. Zo vind ik het ook absurd dat je überhaupt je fiets op slot moet zetten. 

Probeer iig zo veel mogelijk foto's papieren te verzamelen, zodat je een lijst kan overleggen op het forum. Ik zal dan iig hier in NL het ook op een forum aangeven. Je weet immers nooit waar ze opduiken. Verder enkel sterkte met de afhandeling van deze ellende.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy crap - in goed Nederlands .... daar word je niet echt vrolijk van. Zoals je zegt, verzekering keert misschien de geldelijke waarde uit, maar de gevoelswaarde ligt veel hoger en is misschien niet eens in geld uit te drukken. Had je nu eerder in de week die Fortis MM maar naar mij gestuurd ...... En 2 Minerva's? Die hadden we nog niet eens gezien.

Wat een ballestreek - ik hoop echt dat die knapen gesnapt worden. Hoewel, het juridisch systeem in de lage landen is nou ook weer niet zo dat deze jongens of meisjes dit nooit meer zullen doen. Sterkte.

Het is al erg genoeg dat je spullen weg zijn - maar daarnaast het gevoel dat mensen onuitgenodigd in je huis geweest zijn en in jouw spullen hebben zitten wroeten - dat is zo ongelofelijk vervelend. 't Is bijna op de dag 2 jaar dat in onze garage werd ingebroken - ze hadden er even geen rekening mee gehouden dat onze auto's ook binnen afgesloten en op alarm staan. Een van de inbrekers is waarschijnlijk over het snoer van de druppellader gestruikeld en dat was genoeg om het alarm te doen afgaan - ik stond letterlijk in seconden buiten (de "waak"hond was nog bezig met ontwaken, gapen en uitrekken) en heb met honkbalknuppel en MagLite een rondje door de buurt gerend: niet de slimste actie, maar ja, u kent dat wel, adrenaline-rush en zo. De Sherrif vertelde mij hetzelfde. Boeven zijn nooit gesnapt en ik heb lang slecht geslapen.

RonB


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

idd Ron, slechts twee dingen vind ik écht erg, nl:
1)Het gevoel dat op klaarlichte dag, terwijl ik keihard aan het werk was iemand in je privéspullen heeft gezeten.
2)Dat ze waarschijnlijk niet WETEN wat ze gestolen hebben, moesten het nu nog liefhebbers zijn......
Tja, er zijn natuurlijk véél ergere dingen die gebeuren in onze maatschappij, die begrijpelijkerwijze dus ook prioriteit krijgen van onze agenten, namelijk de grootste criminelen opjagen, de immer gevreesde "automobilist". U begrijpt ook dat het beboeten van deze terroristen voorang krijgt op mijn privéprobleempjes........


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, dat is erg zuur  en nog wel voor de tweede keer, bah.
Veel sterkte en hopelijk heb je geluk en worden ze gesnapt!


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Verschrikkelijk om te lezen. Ik hoop dat ze de dader vangen en/of dat je eigendommen worden terug gevonden. Zoals om-4 al verwoord heeft, miin maag draait hier bij om...

Sterkte,

Sjors


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Bah, heel naar om te lezen. Laten we hopen dat dit tuig gauw gepakt zal worden!
Je steekt zoveel tijd en plezier in het verzamelen van horloges, dan komt er zo'n idioot die dat voor wat geld allemaal van je afneemt.


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Dit lijkt me verschrikkelijk om mee te maken, en dan voor de tweede keer! 

Hier in de buurt letten de mensen wel wat beter op elkaar en onze verzameling komt bij lange na niet in de buurt van wat je zo en passant opnoemt, maar we hebben toch een hele tijd geleden besloten hier een alarmsysteem neer te hangen, met telefonische waarschuwing en 'indoor' functie zodat ie 's avonds en 's nachts ook gewoon aan kan staan terwijl we rondlopen. Daarnaast hebben we de inboedel-verzekering eens grondig herzien... 

Dan nog blijft het schrikbeeld van 'wederrechtelijk toeëigening' regelmatig door je hoofd spoken... vreselijk!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Ik kan je aanraden om voorzichtig te zijn op fora zoals deze om jezelf herkenbaar te plaatsen. Dieven speuren degelijke fora gewoon af en gaan dan op zoek naar de eigenaren van mooie collecties. Bijzonder zuur, dit verlies!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Ik kan je aanraden om voorzichtig te zijn op fora zoals deze om jezelf herkenbaar te plaatsen. Dieven speuren degelijke fora gewoon af en gaan dan op zoek naar de eigenaren van mooie collecties. Bijzonder zuur, dit verlies!


 enkel geregistreerde leden kunnen posts van mij lezen of foto's zien (privacy-instellingen) dus laat ons hopen dat "onze" leden zulks niet doen. . .


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> enkel geregistreerde leden kunnen posts van mij lezen of foto's zien (privacy-instellingen) dus laat ons hopen dat deze leden zulks niet doen. . .


Helaas kan iedereen zich registreren..


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Helaas kan iedereen zich registreren..


Nja, als ik zo moet denken heb ik nooit geen rust meer ;-) Nu werk ik terug thuis en àls ik op kantoor werk neem ik mijn 2 Pukkies niet meer mee.... En geloof me maar, ze waken


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> Nja, als ik zo moet denken heb ik nooit geen rust meer ;-) Nu werk ik terug thuis en àls ik op kantoor werk neem ik mijn 2 Pukkies niet meer mee.... En geloof me maar, ze waken
> View attachment 1338091


De "rode" (Akita Inu reu) is de échte waker van de 2, blaft niet, gromt niet, bijt wél. En de witte, tsja, wat zeg ik daar nog over, een American-bulldog-teefje van 45kg maak je best niet boos.... b-)​


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> Nja, als ik zo moet denken heb ik nooit geen rust meer ;-) Nu werk ik terug thuis en àls ik op kantoor werk neem ik mijn 2 Pukkies niet meer mee.... En geloof me maar, ze waken
> View attachment 1338091


Zelfs de honden kijken verdrietig om het verlies van je verzameling, ze leven in ieder geval met de baas mee |>


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Zelfs de honden kijken verdrietig om het verlies van je verzameling.


 het immense verdriet werd veroorzaakt door het wachten op "de koek". ;-) Dit is een foto van voor de diefstal ...


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

*UPDATE*
Ik kreeg net 2 zéér vriendelijke agenten over de vloer, en ze hadden een uurwerk binnengekregen wat door iemand in zijn struiken gevonden was. Aangezien ik (o.a) dit type uurwerk als gestolen had aangegeven, kwamen ze met foto's vragen of dit inderdaad MIJN uurwerk is/was. En waarempel, het is INDERDAAD MIJN UURWERK! 
Citaat van de "minder tactvolle" van het duo : ( =lokaal dialect ) "menneke, das normoal da dei manne zoe ne prul int boske hemme gegoeid, dei hemme gewoen be oer thuis al metgepak, en de bazaar hemme ze weggegojd é. Noo gudde gè dei klok oo nog nie drek trug hemme, want das e loepend onderzoek hé"...... 
Ik ben in ieder geval blij dat ze mijn "muziekdoos" gevonden hebben


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Gefeliciteerd dat er in elk geval 1 terug is. Niet de meest waardevolle in geld, maar hij ziet er uit alsof er ene verhaal aan zit.

Vn mij collectie zou ik het ook het ergst vinden als de commodore weg is, horloge van 25 gulden, maar belangrijk voor mij.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

T_I said:


> Niet de meest waardevolle in geld, maar hij ziet er uit alsof er ene verhaal aan zit.


 idd T_I,
zullen we zeggen dat ik in de '80's vele bladzijden strafwerk heb mogen maken door dit duivelstuig. De helft van de klas had er een, sommigen met 6 of 8 liedjes, maar met die casio melody was je "alpha-male" tussen de "nep-digi-muziekdoosjes". De sport was om een liedje te laten spelen in de les, en dan de vermoorde onschuld uit te hangen, zodat iemand "uit je directe omtrek" ZIJN muziekdoos tot het einde van het lesuur moest afgeven, en als het uur om was kreeg je samen met je muziekdoos, "vijf bladzijden tegen morgen" cadeau......aaaaaaah, good ol' day's.....


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Kijk, dergelijke horloges zijn het belangrijkste in een collectie.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Inca Bloc,

Nog meer nieuws omtrent de inbraak?
Loopt het een beetje los met de verzekering? Heb je de certificaten teruggevonden van hetgeen da gespuis meegenomen heeft?
Ik hoop echt dat je dit nooit meer moet meemaken na deze tweede keer... Ik kan me voorstellen dat dit een zeer wrange nasmaak na laat twee maal van die uninvited guests over de vloer te krijgen!

Grtz,

John


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

John Govaert said:


> Hey Inca Bloc,
> 
> Nog meer nieuws omtrent de inbraak?
> Loopt het een beetje los met de verzekering? Heb je de certificaten teruggevonden van hetgeen da gespuis meegenomen heeft?
> ...


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Aan al de nitwits die hier "vissen" en "zoeken" naar leuke spullen, om zich die toe te eigenen zonder te betalen, hou er rekening mee, dat bij sommigen hier (wààronder ik) rare diploma's aan de muur hangen :

Sniper 400m:


Voor ik mijn "wings" kreeg :


Als we dan toch bezig zijn, kunnen we ook commando worden in (strafkolonie) Portugal:


no comment : 


I outrun YOU! :


82.5% :


A.K.A : Make my day burglars!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Het is echt balen voor je, maar draaf je nu niet een beetje door???


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Bidle said:


> Het is echt balen voor je, maar draaf je nu niet een beetje door???


Inca ontektde vandaag de volgende krijtsymbolen op én rond zijn brievenbus en woonst :









Symbolen die ik aantrof rond mijn woonst, worden als volgt benoemd : 
L(inks)+nummer
R(echts)+nummer
L1, L3, L4, R2, R4
Hoe zou JIJ je voelen?


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> Inca ontektde vandaag de volgende krijtsymbolen op zijn brievenbus :
> 
> View attachment 1388021
> 
> ...


Huh? Deze post vraagt echt om een nadere toelichting Inca ;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Huh? Deze post vraagt echt om een nadere toelichting Inca ;-)


 dit zijn blijkbaar symbolen van bende's inbrekers, dus NIET van de lieve buurmeisjes die "hinkelpaadje" spelen en met krijtjes tekenen............
MAW :that's how they set the mark.........


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Huh? Deze post vraagt echt om een nadere toelichting Inca ;-)


 ik had er trouwens 7, maar kon er maar 5 identificeren.......


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> ik had er trouwens 7, maar kon er maar 5 identificeren.......


En dat stond allemaal op jouw brievenbus gekalkt? Vreemd en vooral erg bizar.
Ze kondigen dus min of meer van te voren aan dat ze komen inbreken?

Volgens mij zijn ze hier ook al actief, de helft van mijn post verdwijnt/valt telkens weg.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> En dat stond allemaal op jouw brievenbus gekalkt? Vreemd en vooral erg bizar.
> Ze kondigen dus min of meer van te voren aan dat ze komen inbreken?
> 
> Volgens mij zijn ze hier ook al actief, de helft van mijn post valt telkens weg.


het staat niet écht op de brievenbus, ook onder vensterbanken, stoepstenen, boordstenen, muurtjes etc....eigenlijk op de plaatsen waar je het niet direct ziet


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> het staat niet écht op de brievenbus, ook onder vensterbanken, stoepstenen, boordstenen, muurtjes etc....eigenlijk op de plaatsen waar je het niet direct ziet


Heel erg vreemd, had er ook nog nooit eerder van gehoord. Wellicht de politie op de hoogte brengen?


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Huh? Deze post vraagt echt om een nadere toelichting Inca ;-)


 Ik wil trouwens toelichten dat ik A) Belg ben, en, B) mijn dichtsbijzijnde buur op ong 500meter woont.........Dus ik woon NIET in een woonwijk , rijhuis of vinexwoning. Dus ja, als je dan honden hebt, die rond de "tekens" snuffelen en grommen, en ze alzo ontdekt, das toch wel ff slikken dan......


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Heel erg vreemd, had er ook nog nooit eerder van gehoord. Wellicht de politie op de hoogte brengen?


 Belgische politie?????????????Hahahaha!!! Die hebben bang "bis zum geht nicht mehr"!!!! Ik heb het afgewassen, en met krijt overal .357 op de plaats van HUN krijttekeningetjes geschreven.......


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Huh? Deze post vraagt echt om een nadere toelichting Inca ;-)


of volgens link van de politie :
Opgepast wanneer u inbraaksymbolen aantreft

*UPDATE* 
de 2 symbolen die ik NIET wist, betekenen :
1)Gevaarlijke hond
2)Grote pakkans hond
(met dank aan de politie (BE) hun samenvatting van symbolen die reeds bekend zijn...)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

het is dus blijkbaar een "Belgisch fenomeen"?


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Neu, in Nederland wordt er ook gescant, maar voornamelijk op het al dan niet thuis zijn. Geen flauw idee hoe het op het platteland zit.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Zelf had ik er ook nog nooit van gehoord, ik zou gewoon alle symbolen die inbrekers afschrikken/weghouden op mijn huis kalken als ik jou was Inca ;-)
Alarmsysteem, huis van agent, reeds bestolen, gevaarlijke hond, niets te stelen, niks interessants enzovoort. En natuurlijk het door Inca geïntroduceerde .357-symbool!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

104RS said:


> Zelf had ik er ook nog nooit van gehoord, ik zou gewoon alle symbolen die inbrekers afschrikken/weghouden op mijn huis kalken als ik jou was Inca ;-)
> Alarmsysteem, huis van agent, reeds bestolen, gevaarlijke hond, niets te stelen, niks interessants enzovoort. En natuurlijk het door Inca geïntroduceerde .357-symbool!


Als ze me observeren zien ze hoe buitengewoon "interessant" ikzelf én mijn woonst ben :-d


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Bij mij is van het weekend ook ingebroken. Hele zak vintage horloges uit een erfenis is gejat. Klootzakken.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ai, da's balen!
Als je foto's hebt, laat ze vooral overal zien!

Sterkte,

Martin


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Martin_B said:


> Ai, da's balen!
> Als je foto's hebt, laat ze vooral overal zien!
> 
> Sterkte,
> ...


Dat is het vervelende; ik heb ze een week of 3 gekregen van mijn schoonvader (zijn van zijn opa geweest). In een plastik zak zaten ze, ik had ze in een lade gedaan om er later in alle rust naar te kijken. Gaat om een stuk of 8 horloges, jaren '40-'50-'60, voornamelijk afkomstig uit de USSR. Heb er geen foto's van gemaakt omdat ik dat wilde doen bij het uitzoeken. 

Eentje had ik er gelukkig uitgehaald, dus er is nog wel íets over.


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Bij mij is van het weekend ook ingebroken. Hele zak vintage horloges uit een erfenis is gejat. Klootzakken.


M***erf***ers!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Jelle86 said:


> Dat is het vervelende; ik heb ze een week of 3 gekregen van mijn schoonvader (zijn van zijn opa geweest). In een plastik zak zaten ze, ik had ze in een lade gedaan om er later in alle rust naar te kijken. Gaat om een stuk of 8 horloges, jaren '40-'50-'60, voornamelijk afkomstig uit de USSR. Heb er geen foto's van gemaakt omdat ik dat wilde doen bij het uitzoeken.
> 
> Eentje had ik er gelukkig uitgehaald, dus er is nog wel íets over.


best hier op deze link https://www.google.be/search?q=burg...64C4Cg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=675#imgdii=_ eens kijken, en goed je woonst,stoep en omgeving in de gaten houden........
Mvg,
inca Bloc


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Inca Bloc said:


> best hier op deze link https://www.google.be/search?q=burg...64C4Cg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=675#imgdii=_ eens kijken, en goed je woonst,stoep en omgeving in de gaten houden........
> Mvg,
> inca Bloc
> 
> ...


Dank voor de suggestie, maar ik denk dat ze bij ons hebben ingebroken omdat het leek alsof we op vakantie waren.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is bangelijk om dat te vinden. Hier ook al 2x nachtelijk bezoek gehad afgelopen 2 jaar maar beide keren enkel wat schade in de tuin gehad door hun vlucht voor de hond. 1 keer de schutting beschadigd en andere keer is er iemand uit een boom gevallen en in een struik beland in de kippenren. Tekens heb ik tot nog toe gelukkig niet gevonden.


----------

